# Anyone else received a letter?



## Fools Motto (21 July 2012)

just to let us know about the rules and regulations - that is also available on the website?

Well, my OH nearly (I felt temporally very gullible!) said it is a letter to say that the Equestrian part has been cancelled!  and that it was all over the news - I had been out all morning and hadn't seen any news. AND, to give OH credit, he had looked up 'equine illnesses' (his words) and came to Strangles, so used that as an excuse!! Not bad for a totally unhorsey person.. he tried to make it believable too!!

He got a wet sponge thrown at him... and I haven't fed him yet!! lol


----------



## galaxy (21 July 2012)

wow!  Your OH certainly puts a lot of thought into his pranks!!!!  ha ha ha!

Not received anything yet....


----------



## Count Oggy (22 July 2012)

If my OH mentioned strangles I'd deffinately believe him. That's very good. Not letter btw.


----------



## teapot (22 July 2012)

Yup - got it yesterday, went straight in the bin


----------



## DragonSlayer (22 July 2012)

MY OH is the very devil for pranks and jokes, ranging from '...horses have escaped' throwing me into a tizzy....to '...the vet put your horse down'...which as you can imagine, causes me to go nuclear....

I got my own back not too long ago.

Trotted off to the 24hr emergency clinic, I had a water infection, needed drugs! Sooooooo I came back, and he was in the garden sweeping up, and asked what was wrong.

Ex-professional performer <<<<<<<Me.

REALLY pushed up on the emotions in my acting performance, and told him I was pregnant.



At 60 years old, it was the last thing he wanted to hear! (I am not quite 40, if you are trying to work it out! )

Brush went one way, his sis sat with dropping jaw as she was round visting, and he swore. Lots. The air was BLUE with his yells and you name it, he said it!

After about 5 minutes when I felt his health would suffer with a heart attack or something, I came clean.

His face was a picture, I got my revenge, and he has NEVER tried to pull a prank again.

Oh, revenge was very, very sweet!


----------



## MissSBird (23 July 2012)

DragonSlayer, you are a genius!


----------

